# (RESOLVED) Urgent Rehome: Edmonton, AB



## MyBabyBunnies (Feb 24, 2007)

Ok, I was looking for rabbit supplies on a usedclassifieds site and I saw this. I am currently all out of room so Ican't even temporarily take these 2 in. Here is a cross post from theirad on the site:

_i need to find home(s) for my two bunnies. one is a 5 year oldfemale and the other is a 1 year old male. they are both littertrained. if you take both then they come with a hutch style cage, twosmaller cages, some food, their dishes etc. the hutch style cage stayswith the female if they are separated. we just got out of being in thehospital with our 9 month old who had a very bad asthma episode. i needto find them new home(s) hopefully by the end of the weekend. pleaseemail me if you think you can give them a good life. thanks_

_(source:_http://www.usededmonton.com/classified-ad/2634831&amp;category=exotic-pets)

I'll email to see if I can get some more info but they sound like they desperately need to find these 2 a new home.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 24, 2007)

You gave me ascare withtheheadlines. I thought itwasyou giving up twoof your bunnies.

It must be heart wrenching whenthey have to give up pets so urgently.Family come first especiallythe young baby.

I don't know too many pet(rabbit) owners in our area.There werevery few localmembersin thepastthat posted on this forum.But youare increasingthe exposure for the people whoare rehoming their bunnies.
If you contact them for more information let us know.

Hopefully they find someone soon.

Rainbows!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Feb 24, 2007)

Didn't mean to scare you (especially since oneis a 5 year old doe...). I know there are not many Edmontonians but Ifigured it was worth a shot. I did email them, I'm just waiting for areply. I also contacted a privately run rescue that I recently foundout about. Maybe I can convince my parents to let me foster them if arescue will let me?


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Feb 25, 2007)

Well the good news is that these 2 found a home already! YAY!


----------



## Michaela (Feb 25, 2007)

:woohoo

Great news!!


----------

